# Can i feed my rats mealworm?



## foxx (Sep 13, 2007)

I happen to breed them and i have other a 1000.
So i was feeding some to my quails yesterday and i gave 6 to my 2 rats, and they loved them.

So is it good or bad for them?


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

i don't know, but my boy friend said something about reading that they are good for rats...high protein i guess..it made me cringe watching them eat a wiggling worm thing....but mine didn't like them to much one or two bites...them left them to play with something else....ended up being more clean up for me them fun for the rats.....

but i'm pretty sure that they are ok for them....but i would ask around to be safe...


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

They're okay, but rats typically do not need extra protein; for non-pregnant and nursing rats, only 14%-18% protein in their diet is recommended. And mealworms are very high in fat, so that's a real no-no. 

If you REALLY wanted to for some reason, and you were sure that the bugs were completely disease free, you could give your rats a mealworm or two each maybe once every couple months. But they should not become a regular part of their diet, they are far too high in fat and protein.


----------



## AZratkeeper (Jan 27, 2008)

i feed my mother rats meal worms they like them and i have never had a problem


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I've fed dry mealworms on occasion. Not too often, since they're high protein.


----------

